# Cruze hatchback 2.0 LTZ



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

amorphus said:


> GoMo.
> I buy a Cruze 2.0l Diesel LTZ. Since 06/13 i drive these car. Its a great feeling to drive this turbo-diesel.
> I know in the USA there have no hatchback versions. The steets are bigger in the states like in Germany.
> I am one of the first who have this car in Germany and i love it. But now my question. Have anybody the same problem with
> ...


I have a Canadian Cruze and my Headunit can't detect USB higher then 8gb.


----------



## amorphus (Jun 17, 2013)

Neither at 2, 4 and 16 GB the system responded. I think the USB Port is damage.
There are 18 " rims on your Cruze? He has the sports pack? Looks like a rocket.


----------

